# Cuddly cat and colourpoint scaredy cat need loving home together



## lisamb (May 7, 2010)

Hello all

I have two lovely cats which sadly need a new loving home. Pebbles is a female, ginger and white non-pedigree and is 9-10 years old. She is very cuddly and will snuggle up with her head in your hair every opportunity she gets. I have had her since she was a kitten. She has been neutered.

Oscar is a male Colourpoint and is 3 years old. He has been spayed and is microchipped. 2 years ago he was hit by and car and had his back leg broken. It is fully healed now but he does get jumpy with unfamiliar noises. He likes nothing better than sprawling out on the floor or curling up in his bed and he is as daft as a brush. He is a very large cat! I have also had him since he was a kitten and have his pedigree papers.

I am very sad to see my babies go but they no longer get the attention they need due to family and work and it is not fair on them. I know it is a big ask but I would really would like to rehome them together as I think they would be lost without each other, Oscar especially. They need a home where someone has time to give them lots of love and attention.

They are both outdoor cats but will also use a litter tray if necessary. If you have any questions please ask. I live in Rossendale.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I think you should reconsider this. You may feel you don't have as much time as you want to give them, but the wrench for the cats being taken from their home and placed elsewhere is going to be huge, and in the present economic climate there are vast numbers of older cats desperate for homes. The colourpoint will be wanted by many people because he is pretty and fairly young, do you really want to risk someone claiming they want both cats and then dumping the older one because they only said they wanted him in order to get the pedigree? Frankly the way things are in the country right now, you need to keep your animals unless you CAN'T look after them, not simply surrender them because you feel guilty!

Liz


----------



## Skully (Feb 26, 2010)

Lizward, you may feel that one of the cats is better looking or more likely to be kept than the other, but not everyone thinks this way. I think they are both stunningly gorgeous cats. Also many of us that have regularly had cats that live into their 20's don't see 9/10 years as old. I'm sure Lisamb hasn't come to the decision to re-home her cats lightly.

Lisa, if I had the funds to take them both I would, sadly I don't. I hope you find a loving forever home to keep them together soon.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

The plain fact is that cats over 5 years old are very difficult to rehome.

Liz


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

Cats really don't need that much of your time! I generally leave my fosters alone whilst I'm at work (8-10 hours). They're not like dogs & are very independent animals.

I'd strongly urge you to reconsider rehoming them too. Rehoming cats over the age of about ... oooh... 6 months is really difficult.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

I hope you manage to find them a nice new home they are both lovely cats!

I gave a home to a 7 year old cat and dont regret it for a second, some people do want older cats and i wish you luck and im sure you are doing it for the right reasons otherwise you wouldnt be doing it, you know your circumstances and it isnt for others to judge you on this to be honest!

I just wish i could take them!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

I wish I could take them but I live way to far away


----------

